# More pics for you to see



## Sharron (Nov 20, 2005)

With everyone sharing photos of their lovely ponies, thought I would jump on the band wagon also and share a photo or two or three of our Hidden Image FMF 2005 foals, soon to be yearlings!.

This photo was taken at Congress where she placed in her large filly class.

This is Sharrway Hidden Promises







This is Sharrway Hidden Reflection




This little guy went on to be Reserve Jr. Champion. His proud new owners are Stacy and Brian Lindstrom.

Unfortunately the one photo that wasn't any good was the win of our two fillies, taking first and second in the Modern Pleasure filly foal of current year, Sharrway Hidden Assets was first and Sharrway Provocative Woman was second. I am still trying to get a good photograph of the two of them together...but you know the "best laid plans of mice and men"!

Another filly by Image competed in the classic division, I asked Lewella to tell me what color she was, anyone want to guess?...she is our horse of a "different" color!

This is Sharrway Hidden Gift...better known as Treasure.






We have several more Image babies here if any one is interested in seeing photos of them...

Hope I haven't bored you all with so many photos!!! I have enjoyed seeing everyone elses photos, and thought you might seeing some of the horses that compete here in OK/AR/&TX

Sharron


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 20, 2005)

All three are BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Sharron (Nov 20, 2005)

Filipowicz Farm said:


> All three are BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliment...must be others are "speechless"














Sharron


----------



## HJF (Nov 20, 2005)

They are very pretty!


----------



## Bluebell (Nov 20, 2005)

Saw your post on the mini forum so jumped over here to see them. They are gorgeous.


----------



## minih (Nov 20, 2005)

I also hopped over from the mini forum, they are all three very nice!


----------



## Mercysmom (Nov 20, 2005)

Sharron - I like them them all... I am still in love with Promises, Asset and Sensation!





Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## susanne (Nov 20, 2005)

Sharron,

I, for one, truly am speechless -- I am so in love with Hidden Talent and his offspring, and Lust's Classic Ebony as well!

It's going to be a few years before I can add to my herd, but you have my kind of horse! Someday...


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 20, 2005)

Just BEAUTIFUL!!! I especially like that bay filly, Hidden Promises. She 's a pretty girl. Is the one on the bottom a champagne? She is definately a different colour but very pretty.


----------



## crponies (Nov 20, 2005)

What beautiful babies!


----------



## Sharron (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind comments.





This was Image's first "real" foal crop, he had one daughter that was a yearing this year (2005) a full sister to Provocative Woman. They look to be clones of each other, a possible entry into the Produce of dam class????





The answer to the color on the strange colored filly on the bottom "treasure"...she is a silver dapple sabino.



According to Lewella it is a fairly rare color...wouldn't ya know!!! Am curious to see what she will produce. Her mother is Royal Patty LE...a daughter of Royal Red Viking, and in her late 20's, hence the name Hidden Gift. We will be breeding Patty to Image again in the early spring, and hoping for another little "treasure"! Even a colt wouldn't be bad!

Thanks again everyone for your nice compliments on our babies.

don't know if I can say it here. Some of our babies are for sale, Promise, and a nice Modern Pleasure gelding. Will be putting them on the sale board also.

With the transport I don't get a chance to lurk here often, but had a slow day Sunday,and thought I'd join in on the fun....thanks for letting me share some our our babies...until I am "slow" again, which doesn't happen often....I will check in periodically to see what is "happening on the pony forum". Everyone have a safe Thanksgiving, and say a prayer for our troops overseas, protecting us, so we have the freedom to do what we love...raise our ponies.

Sharron


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 21, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Just beautiful Sharron. How is pink for a color choice for treasure???? Is there place for a write in color???



I'll take her if she is too odd for you![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Sharron (Nov 21, 2005)

lyn_j said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Just beautiful Sharron. How is pink for a color choice for treasure???? Is there place for a write in color???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynn,

If I was assured of another filly like her I'd let you have her....but with her mothers age, I am not going to let any of her daughters go for a while...but I will put you on the "waiting list"!!!








Sharron


----------



## Getitia (Nov 21, 2005)

Sharron, what a gorgeous crop of babies - Congratulations - very, very, very nice


----------



## minicuteness (Nov 23, 2005)

There all very CUTE! Great photos.


----------



## mizbeth (Dec 13, 2005)

Sharrons horses ARE GORGEOUS! I saw several of them in person just recently. Unbelievable necks, legs and heads!

I understand how proud you are of them!

B


----------



## SweetOpal (Dec 13, 2005)

WOW!! What beautiful babies!


----------



## Laura (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, Sharron, that'll teach me not to check this board!! What gorgeous babies!!!!


----------



## Serene Acres (Dec 16, 2005)

Those are some of the best looking babies I've seen in a long time, and a HUGE CONGRATS is due too you


----------



## JennyB (Dec 16, 2005)

Sharron hi,

They are just BEAUTIFUL and so well presented. Good Luck with them in the future and thanks so much for sharing them!





CONGRATS!





My best and Blessings,

Jenny


----------

